# FODMAP Diet for GERD



## SanFranLarry (Apr 25, 2016)

Does anyone follow the FODMAP diet for their GERD? I have noticed there are things on there which most professionals say you shouldn't eat -- albeit the diet is for IBS. As a general guideline, I think it is pretty good.


----------

